# Passenger trains only?



## flyingtomg (May 7, 2013)

I was in Santa Barbara, CA for vacation recently and saw a lot of the Pacific Surfliner and Coast Starlight trains. What I never saw going through town though was a freight train. Are the tracks along the California coast only for passenger trains?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm wondering if Brian Vail has control over those tracks.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Yup, Sounds like PTC has something to do with it!!!!


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

flyingtomg said:


> I was in Santa Barbara, CA for vacation recently and saw a lot of the Pacific Surfliner and Coast Starlight trains. What I never saw going through town though was a freight train. Are the tracks along the California coast only for passenger trains?
> 
> Thanks,
> Tom


Brian Vail? Ha ha! Bob and Teledoc are real cut-ups, aren't they? 

I've been on the Coast Starlight and Pacific Surfliner trains through Santa Barbara in both directions.

In answer to your question: No, the tracks along the California coast are not for passenger trains only. Union Pacific Railroad owns the tracks and does run freight trains on them, some at night.


----------

